# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Audio Book: Human Action By Ludwig von Mises

## Rael

Unless, of course, you would rather download the pdf and read 900+ pages on your computer =P

Thanks to nullvalu for adding to the tracker. Please seed!

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4654...dwig_von_Mises

----------


## Conza88

I've got a professionally done one. Courtesy of bitme.org

But thats only vol 1 and 2.

----------


## BuddyRey

Audiobooks are teh pwnage!!!

http://mises.org/media.aspx?action=category&ID=85

----------


## Rael

19 folks downloading now, I guess this was a good idea =P
Hehe but its slooooww with just one seeder =P

----------


## danberkeley

> Unless, of course, you would rather download the pdf and read 900+ pages on your computer =P
> ...


Pssst. I reas 900 pages a week on this forum.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

It would be great to have a bunch of different audio books in one place, see this balloon into a longer list. lol no pressure on nullvalu, others can contribute.

----------

